# AT&T to Buy DISH ??



## DavidRobert (Apr 6, 2008)

FYI,
I just saw a text scroll that AT&T may buy DISH. on the Bloomberg stock channel. Report more if you know more.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks for mentioning a source ... 
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...r-credit-suisse-says-at-t-may-make-a-bid.html
*Dish Shares Jump After Credit Suisse Says AT&T May Bid*

Dish Network Corp., the second- largest U.S. satellite-television provider, rose as much as 8.2 percent after Credit Suisse Group AG said AT&T Inc. may make a bid to buy the company.

AT&T may be interested in Dish's wireless-spectrum assets, Jonathan Chaplin, a Credit Suisse analyst in New York, said in a note today. The assets make Dish an appealing buyout candidate to any phone carrier because consumers increasingly want video and broadband from the same provider, he said in an interview.

The purchase would let AT&T add customers and increase their loyalty, Chaplin said. AT&T is trying to expand its U- verse TV and Internet service to boost sales as customers abandon home-phone lines and wireless competition intensifies.​
These stories pop up from time to time.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/02/10/us-dishnetwork-idUSTRE7195K420110210



> (Reuters) - The shares of No.2 U.S. satellite TV provider Dish Network Corp (DISH.O) rose nearly 6 percent after a brokerage published a research note that put a new spin on why telecommunications company AT&T Inc (T.N) could buy the satellite company.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Thanks for mentioning a source ...
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...r-credit-suisse-says-at-t-may-make-a-bid.html
> *Dish Shares Jump After Credit Suisse Says AT&T May Bid*
> 
> ...


Interesting! But Charlie wouldn't do it. It would take years.


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

In 1999 AT&T bought the #1 and #3 cable providers, TCI and MediOne for over $100 Billion for the same reason, then sold for a loss. This all happened in Denver under Charlie's nose. Could he sell out to AT&T and then buy it back at a discount?

This time it's different, right?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Bought a 2% Stake in D* in 1995 when it was still part of Hughes-Looks like The NEW AT&T (Southwest Bell) is looking to head down that road again as the landline business is fading away much faster than anyone will admit.

It might be a good fit for a Company that will buy up something and not upgrade just suck the profits out and then throw of the husk, like it has done in the telephone market.

If you own the stock and it up today--I would NOW is the time to sell based on past history-the longer those that hold it (AT&T) or Dish the lower it goes.

SELL before 4pm eastern.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, well, perhaps. But we had this news from Bloomberg on Monday regarding Dish's most recent attempt to buy spectrum:


> DBSD North America Inc. has an obligation to creditors to consider any buyout offers that top one from Dish Network Corp., the judge overseeing the satellite- communications company's bankruptcy said.
> 
> "We have been contacted by a third party," Steven J. Reisman, a lawyer for DBSD's creditors, told U.S. Bankruptcy Judge Robert Gerber today. Reisman, who didn't identify the potential bidder, said an auction should be held to determine the highest bid amid "media reports" of a rival offer.
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to figure out what spectrum rights in what locations Dish Network owns outright. But probably we shouldn't all start moving to DirecTV because we hate AT&T and doesn't AT&T have a resale contract with DirecTV?


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

James Long said:


> Thanks for mentioning a source ...
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...r-credit-suisse-says-at-t-may-make-a-bid.html
> *Dish Shares Jump After Credit Suisse Says AT&T May Bid*
> 
> ...


Do you consider the possible sale a good thing for "E" customers?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inazsully said:


> Do you consider the possible sale a good thing for "E" customers?


I consider it as unlikely as DISH and DirecTV merging.

I can see why AT&T would want DISH ... but I don't see Charlie selling. He'll be running the company independently as long as he can. He's not the kind who starts and sells businesses - he's the kind who keeps one business running.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Maybe this is why Echostar and DISH have split into separate companies. This way Charlie would still have one company left should the other gets bought out.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

wish they would buy D*
have to be better owners than mickey mouse who has it now


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

BillRadio said:


> In 1999 AT&T bought the #1 and #3 cable providers, TCI and MediOne for over $100 Billion for the same reason, then sold for a loss. This all happened in Denver under Charlie's nose. Could he sell out to AT&T and then buy it back at a discount?
> 
> This time it's different, right?


Yes, and they were very poorly run cable companies. It was because of AT&T that I became a DISH customer. Only in the past two years has Comcast, the purchaser of AT&Ts assets in Colorado, has become a viable option to DISH and DirecTV. I subscribe to Comcast's Internet and Voice, but to DISH for TV. Why? Because the service keeps going out. Also, I'd rather not put all my eggs in one basket.

As for AT&T buying DISH, that may be a tough sell to the FTC. As AT&T already offers video services in certain areas. But, you never know what politicians will do these days.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Maybe this is why Echostar and DISH have split into separate companies. This way Charlie would still have one company left should the other gets bought out.


The companies split to better organize what they were doing in to a "customer side" DISH Network and a "technology side" Echostar and allow the technology company to expand into other satellite markets than direct to home (business markets) and other projects.

They both remain Charlie's babies ... he just has twins.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, at least theoretically the Echostar side of the split has lots of upside now that it can make deals with other cable/satellite companies to develop hardware if they want... whereas Dish is just Dish now.

I hope AT&T doesn't buy Dish... because I would worry that they might try to phase it out and push me onto U-Verse.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

WestDC said:


> If you own the stock and it up today--I would NOW is the time to sell based on past history-the longer those that hold it (AT&T) or Dish the lower it goes.
> 
> SELL before 4pm eastern.


Stating the obvious, as a moderator:

*Disclaimer: This post is the opinion of the poster and is not necessarily that of DBSTalk.com, its management or owner. DBSTalk.com does not give advice or make recommendations regarding publicly-traded stocks.*


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, at least theoretically the Echostar side of the split has lots of upside now that it can make deals with other cable/satellite companies to develop hardware if they want... whereas Dish is just Dish now.
> 
> I hope AT&T doesn't buy Dish... because I would worry that they might try to phase it out and push me onto U-Verse.


I wouldn't worry about a phaseout..copper wire is extremely expensive to maintain (employee wise) vs buying a satellite every 10 years or so the industry is moving away from landline based services to 4g based cellular video services.Will it work? time will tell..some other companies have drastically cut back on "fiber based solutions" in favor of 4G based cellular solutions in less populous suburban and rural locations


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, at least theoretically the Echostar side of the split has lots of upside now that it can make deals with other cable/satellite companies to develop hardware if they want... whereas Dish is just Dish now.
> 
> I hope AT&T doesn't buy Dish... because I would worry that they might try to phase it out and push me onto U-Verse.


That will never happen. There is a U-Verse "box" at the end of my street, yet I could not get the service. I'm too far away. I think it's because I live on the newer end of the street with all underground utilities, while the end that can get U-Verse is the older section with above ground utilities. I couldn't get DSL either because I'm too far from the central office. I finally got broadband from COX Cable. So far so good. I understand DSL is not as reliable.


----------



## MCSuckaDJ (May 25, 2005)

Rumors of an AT&T takeover of E*... is it February again already?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Michael P said:


> That will never happen. There is a U-Verse "box" at the end of my street, yet I could not get the service. I'm too far away. I think it's because I live on the newer end of the street with all underground utilities, while the end that can get U-Verse is the older section with above ground utilities. I couldn't get DSL either because I'm too far from the central office. I finally got broadband from COX Cable. So far so good. I understand DSL is not as reliable.


Like I said... I certainly hope that is the case. I am on U-Verse for phone + internet. I have the 18Mbps service... usually average 12-16 with that. I didn't have them check to see if I could get the 24 Mbps service since I didn't need that speed for the price and I was not at all interested in their TV service.

I'm practically on top of the closest AT&T hub... so I typically can qualify for their highest speeds... but I know it doesn't take much distance before that isn't possible for a lot of people.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Isn't it because uverse isn't fiber to the home, but fiber to the neighborhood and copper last mile?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, at least theoretically the Echostar side of the split has lots of upside now that it can make deals with other cable/satellite companies to develop hardware if they want... whereas Dish is just Dish now.
> 
> I hope AT&T doesn't buy Dish... because I would worry that they might try to phase it out and push me onto U-Verse.


I really don't AT&T to buy Dish because of all the problems I had with U-verse TV. Charlie won't sell. That's my prediction!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Morning Bridge provides more of an explanation:


> Credit Suisse sees a potential AT&T bid for DISH, especially if Charlie Ergen gets control of both DBSD and TerreStar. That, plus looser MSS regs at the FCC, would give DISH a $3-$5B asset for a price of only ~$1.1B. From a telco's viewpoint, it would also offer the bandwidth needed for a robust video/voice/data triple play. The report immediately boosted DISH shares, which closed the day up 5.91% at $23.49.


As I noted above, the bankruptcy court controlling the DBSD situation did not hand Charlie DBSD. What we've learned this week from Bloomberg is:


> Philip Falcone's LightSquared wireless venture is considering bidding on satellite companies TerreStar Corp. and DBSD North America Inc., according to two people with knowledge of the company's plans.
> 
> The two companies' spectrum holdings would help LightSquared handle wireless traffic as it prepares to roll out a nationwide fourth-generation network, said the people, who declined to be identified because the plans aren't public. LightSquared is backed by Falcone's Harbinger Capital Partners hedge fund.
> 
> LightSquared bids would set up a potential battle between Falcone and Charlie Ergen....


So here's the way the news works:

Charlie's trying to buy DBSD and Terrestar, but was delayed or blocked on what he thought was a deal on DBSD by the bankruptcy court and Falcone may be bidding against him on both deals.
Some analyst at Credit Suisse sees an expanded Dish Network as a potential really good buy for AT&T if Dish could close both deals.
Some stock speculators snap up Dish stock and whisper to everyone AT&T is about to buy Dish; Dish stock prices rise; speculators sell Dish stock to the suckers making a quick profit.
Charlie still controls Dish Network.

If someone overheard Charlie saying, "Golly, I'm thinking about retiring to go fishing and play tennis full time" then that would be news.

If someone overheard Charlie saying, "Yeah, I'm trying to buy all this bandwidth to make Dish Network more attractive to a potential buyer" that would be news.

But right now, IMHO Charlie wants that bandwidth to play with, as that is consistent with his past behavior.

I could be wrong, but I'm learning more and more to ignore Credit Suisse.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

phrelin said:


> As I noted above, the bankruptcy court controlling the DBSD situation did not hand Charlie DBSD.


The DBSD news is "what Charlie wants". It seems that the courts are against him ... but there is a chance that he will be able to convert financial backing into ownership and control.



> Some analyst at Credit Suisse sees an expanded Dish Network as a potential really good buy for AT&T if Dish could close both deals.


It must be nice to wake up in the morning with someone wanting to buy your business. It is a confirmation that you're doing something right.



> If someone overheard Charlie saying, "Golly, I'm thinking about retiring to go fishing and play tennis full time" then that would be news.


I'd see that "news" as a good sign that the rumor was false. If they said he wanted to go play poker full time I might believe it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> Isn't it because uverse isn't fiber to the home, but fiber to the neighborhood and copper last mile?


In order to get good reception you must be close to the VRAD. In my case the VRAD was on the street behind my house. Also the TV part runs on DSL.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

At least we know Charlie is more interested in DBSD than even trying to work with TiVo


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> Isn't it because uverse isn't fiber to the home, but fiber to the neighborhood and copper last mile?


Essentially, yes... with the qualifier being "neighborhood" may or may not be the front of your neighborhood. There could be several neighborhoods connected to the same head-end and your copper run might be quite a bit longer than another.

In my case, it just so happens that my neighborhood is where the closest AT&T junction is located. My father, however, is quite a bit farther because there is another entire neighborhood in between him and his closest head-end.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

Just what I want, AT&T to run my co into the ground, just as they did with MediaOne.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Michael P said:


> That will never happen. There is a U-Verse "box" at the end of my street, yet I could not get the service. I'm too far away. I think it's because I live on the newer end of the street with all underground utilities, while the end that can get U-Verse is the older section with above ground utilities. I couldn't get DSL either because I'm too far from the central office. I finally got broadband from COX Cable. So far so good. I understand DSL is not as reliable.


Well if your into gaming then DSL may not be for you(even though that's what my son uses).But for what I use it for surfing,email,ect. DSL works good and I think the price is nothing to sneeze at.I have AT&T's Elite service and at 6MBs down and 784K up for $40.a month has worked very well for me,plus nobody else in my area is cheaper.

I have found out when you have problems you gripe and sooner or later you will gripe enough they will get it fixed and working right!.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

If the price is right, why shouldn't Dish be sold to AT&T?
(especially if AT&T offers a big financial incentive package
to Dish executives)

On the other hand, I don't see how government regulators 
can possibly approve such a sale.  Time to start writing
emails to your congressmen/senators!


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

rkr0923 said:


> wish they would buy D*
> have to be better owners than mickey mouse who has it now


Yoo better check out U-verse before you write that. They dropped Hallmark, don't carry MLB Net, don't carry EI , no weather on the 8's, one of the worst VOD selections there is, URGE and various other cheap staances that you wouldn't want brought to D.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"paja" said:


> Yoo better check out U-verse before you write that. They dropped Hallmark, don't carry MLB Net, don't carry EI , no weather on the 8's, one of the worst VOD selections there is, URGE and various other cheap staances that you wouldn't want brought to D.


Uverse does allow live or dvr streaming on some smartphones and iPad, I wish DirecTV can have this soon.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

paja said:


> Yoo better check out U-verse before you write that. They dropped Hallmark, don't carry MLB Net, don't carry EI , no weather on the 8's, one of the worst VOD selections there is, URGE and various other cheap staances that you wouldn't want brought to D.


I couldn't stand URGE because they played off beat music.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

Echostar To Buy Hughes For $2 Billion

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Echostar-To-Buy-Hughes-For-2-Billion-112708


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dstout said:


> Echostar To Buy Hughes For $2 Billion
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Echostar-To-Buy-Hughes-For-2-Billion-112708


Front page news ... Discussion *here*.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

I get a discount on my AT&T cell service for being a union member, if they bought Dish perhaps I'de get that discount on Dish too. Then again, I can see a big culture clash I'm a unionized company combining with one that's non-union.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

quietmouse said:


> On the other hand, I don't see how government regulators
> can possibly approve such a sale.  Time to start writing
> emails to your congressmen/senators!


If it's ok for Comcast to gobble up NBC Universal then why should AT&T/DISH present a problem?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

peak_reception said:


> If it's ok for Comcast to gobble up NBC Universal then why should AT&T/DISH present a problem?


Apples and oranges.

Comcast buying NBC does present some potential conflicts of interest... but there are still LOTs of other broadcast and cable channels not owned by Comcast.

AT&T buying Dish, however... significantly cuts the number of national competitors.

Right now... you have Dish and DirecTV as far as I know as the only national offerings.

Time Warner, Comcast, Cablevision, and some other cable companies have offerings in some but not all markets. There's also Verizon fiber and AT&T U-Verse in some markets, but not all.

So it represents a more significant consolidation of "power" for AT&T to buy Dish... than it did for Comcast to buy NBC.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> AT&T buying Dish, however... significantly cuts the number of national competitors.





> Right now... you have Dish and DirecTV as far as I know as the only national offerings.


 If AT&T/DISH were to happen then you would still have a national duopoly. No reduction in national competitors, just one less competitor in general as with any merger/acquisition.



> So it represents a more significant consolidation of "power" for AT&T to buy Dish... than it did for Comcast to buy NBC.


 AT&T would be larger than DirecTV, but DirecTV is now larger than DISH. Perhaps DirecTV would then be acquired by Verizon or someone. Don't get me wrong, I am not _for_ giant mega-mergers. I think that they are anti-competitive and create the same kind of "too big to fail" type situations which almost sent this country into a major depression. But imo Comcast buying NBC Universal had more intrinsic, internal, troubling conflicts, mixing content and delivery, than AT&T/DISH would.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

AT&T's already been chopped up and spit out by the Federal Courts once. I don't see any reason to allow them to expand any more.

And let's not forget about the EchoStar/Hughes deal in the works. That's bound to be a consideration even though Dish and EchoStar are technically separated on paper.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

peak_reception said:


> If AT&T/DISH were to happen then you would still have a national duopoly. No reduction in national competitors, just one less competitor in general as with any merger/acquisition.


Yes... but everyone served in an AT&T U-verse area would lose a local competitive choice because there would no longer be a real "choice" between AT&T and Dish once those merged.



peak_reception said:


> AT&T would be larger than DirecTV, but DirecTV is now larger than DISH. Perhaps DirecTV would then be acquired by Verizon or someone. Don't get me wrong, I am not _for_ giant mega-mergers. I think that they are anti-competitive and create the same kind of "too big to fail" type situations which almost sent this country into a major depression. But imo Comcast buying NBC Universal had more intrinsic, internal, troubling conflicts, mixing content and delivery, than AT&T/DISH would.


Comcast buying NBC wasn't new, though...

Time Warner owns HBO, for instance... which presents the same potential conflicts of interest with a transmission company owning a channel that Comcast owning NBC does.

Now... IF this keeps happening... and all the channels end up being owned by just the handful of cable/SAT providers... THEN you have an issue. But I don't see an issue just yet.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

This doesn't make any sense if AT&T would buy Dish Network why quit selling Dish Network like they were before as AT&T now sells DirecTV for the areas UVerse can't reach?.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> This doesn't make any sense if AT&T would buy Dish Network why quit selling Dish Network like they were before as AT&T now sells DirecTV for the areas UVerse can't reach?.


AT&T and DirecTV are partners... like how AT&T and Dish used to be.

In the past, AT&T did try and talk to their Dish-bundles customers and encourage them to switch to U-verse where available... I have no doubt they are doing the same thing now with their DirecTV-bundled customers.

Obviously AT&T would keep selling Dish where they don't have U-verse... that's a no-brainer... but you can bet that in areas where they do have U-verse overlap... AT&T would be trying to hard-sell U-verse if they bought Dish Network.

At the same time... as they expand U-verse into more areas... they would begin hard-selling those folk too.. That's just the nature of business.

AT&T wouldn't invest in new satellites AND new U-verse... and it's probably a lot cheaper to invest in U-verse expansion than satellites... so AT&T buying Dish would be a short-term solution to gain access to a large customer base and use that revenue to grow U-verse... and ultimately hope to eliminate the SAT part of the business.

And that would be one reason the FCC might block such a merger.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

AT&T (and Verizon) is investing in video technology that will send video signals over the 4G Network. The time for copper is coming to a close (faster than most people think). Satellite does not reach the majority of the population. 4G cellular is supposed to be a bit faster than DSL and has been tested (in a lab) as fast as 50meg downloads.It will be a few years before 4G fully implemented and most likely will not reach its full potential before something else comes along


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

juan ellitinez said:


> AT&T (and Verizon) is investing in video technology that will send video signals over the 4G Network. The time for copper is coming to a close (faster than most people think). Satellite does not reach the majority of the population. 4G cellular is supposed to be a bit faster than DSL and has been tested (in a lab) as fast as 50meg downloads.It will be a few years before 4G fully implemented and most likely will not reach its full potential before something else comes along


So Maybe this is the reason for this thread?.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=190653

It would seem when you check out some of the threads that are in this forum and add the thoughts together,just maybe Charlie's ambitions become a little more clearer?.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

AT&T buying Dish? Please God NO. Please God NO! Dish is not perfect, but compared to AT&T?! Let me say this again: Please GOD NO!


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

tedb3rd said:


> AT&T buying Dish? Please God NO. Please God NO! Dish is not perfect, but compared to AT&T?! Let me say this again: Please GOD NO!


AT&T and DISH. Now you would have two large companies and still NO MLB Network or EI:lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tedb3rd said:


> AT&T buying Dish? Please God NO. Please God NO! Dish is not perfect, but compared to AT&T?! Let me say this again: Please GOD NO!


I agree with you!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From The Evening Bridge last night:


> SNL Kagan's Deborah Yao, reporting from the Deutsche Bank conference, says AT&T wireless CFO Peter Ritcher replied to a question about buying a DBS provider saying, we "always looks at those opportunities, but I won't characterize it as something high on our priority list right now."


This is corporate speak for, "sure, we'd buy them if the deal were perfect, but that isn't likely to happen anytime soon."


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

With AT&T buying T-Mobile guess they wouldn't be buying Dish for the spectrum that Charlie bought.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> With AT&T buying T-Mobile guess they wouldn't be buying Dish for the spectrum that Charlie bought.


The Charlie spectrum was more in the broadband range as I recall.

I still think that AT&T is more interested in DIRECTV but they need the NFL strike to drive the price down.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> Isn't it because uverse isn't fiber to the home, but fiber to the neighborhood and copper last mile?


While that is true today, I heard a rumor that U-Verse is about to offer fiber to the house (which is what they should have done from the start) like FIOS.

Anyone else hear this or was I dreaming?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Michael P said:


> While that is true today, I heard a rumor that U-Verse is about to offer fiber to the house (which is what they should have done from the start) like FIOS.
> 
> Anyone else hear this or was I dreaming?


I think you were dreaming, hell they aren't even doing much with their copper based system anymore.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Michael P said:


> While that is true today, I heard a rumor that U-Verse is about to offer fiber to the house (which is what they should have done from the start) like FIOS.
> 
> Anyone else hear this or was I dreaming?


I would think that AT&T would be better served to expand their U-verse into new neighborhoods before they go back and run fiber to the homes in existing neighborhoods.

They would gain more customers and money quicker by expanding to new customers... and that, in turn, would give them more money to go back and upgrade to fiber at the house later.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Michael P said:


> While that is true today, I heard a rumor that U-Verse is about to offer fiber to the house (which is what they should have done from the start) like FIOS.
> 
> Anyone else hear this or was I dreaming?


That's why AT&T is trying to buy Directv or Dish. You have to be really close to a VRAM to get good service. As far as I know they're running on DSL. My neighbor got Uverse TV last month and he had it for 5 days and he canceled it.

They cut corners and it shows.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Why is this thread still active? With AT&T buying T-mobile I would think any video provider would be on the back burner.


----------

